# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Agorafobie: pleinvrees of straatvrees - Artikel

## Petra717

*Agorafobie is de medische term voor pleinvrees of straatvrees.*

*Straatvrees*
Durf je de straat niet meer op? Zie je er tegenop om naar een drukke winkel te gaan? Vermijd je het om naar de bioscoop, café of theater te gaan? Je hebt waarschijnlijk last van straatvrees. Deze veel voorkomende angst heeft grote gevolgen voor je dagelijks leven. Hoe is de straatvrees ontstaan en hoe kom je ervan af? 

*Bang om alleen de deur uit te gaan*
Sommige mensen durven niets meer alleen te ondernemen. Voor elke stap buiten de deur hebben ze iemand nodig die met hun mee gaat. Dat is niet alleen lastig voor jezelf maar ook voor de mensen om je heen. Je legt beslag op deze mensen terwijl je het eigenlijk niet wilt. Je voelt je afhankelijk en hebt een schuldgevoel.

*Waar ben je bang voor?*
De vraag is waarom je niets meer durft. Vaak ligt de oorsprong in een enkel moment. Er is iets gebeurd waarbij je heel angstig was. Het voelde voor jou alsof je ter plekke dood neer zou vallen. Die onaangename ervaring heeft enorme impact. Je wilt je nooit meer zo voelen.

*Hoe kan dat?*
Je hebt de ervaring in je hoofd gekoppeld aan de plek waar het gebeurde. Meestal is dat buitenshuis geweest. En, zo denk je: als het in de winkel gebeurde, kan het me overal gebeuren! Op zich een begrijpelijke redenering.

*Waarom overkomt het je?*
Het lijkt alsof de straatvrees uit het niets komt. Toch is dat niet zo. Er is altijd een reden te vinden. Herken je de volgende oorzaken:
* Langdurige overbelasting (stress);
* Een onverwerkte traumatische ervaring;
* Opgekropte gevoelens;
* Negatief zelfbeeld en alles perfect willen doen;
* Schaamte en eenzaamheid;
Een negatief zelfbeeld kan komen doordat je onaardig bent tegen jezelf. Denken is praten met jezelf. Als je negatief tegen jezelf spreekt, heeft dat aanzienlijke invloed op je welzijn. 
Draai het eens om. Moedig jezelf aan als je iets hebt gedaan dat je moeilijk vindt. Spreek positief en hou van jezelf als van een geliefde.

*Pleinvrees*
Als je bang bent voor open ruimten noem je dat pleinvrees. Het idee een groot open plein over te steken schrikt je af. Of om in een grote ruimte met veel mensen te zijn. Je voelt je dan beperkt in je bewegingsvrijheid. Alsof je geen kant op kunt. 
In de werkelijkheid klopt dat niet; je doet het zelf zonder je daarvan bewust te zijn.
De bewegingsruimte die je jezelf geeft, wordt namelijk steeds kleiner. Zelfs een brief op de post doen, is voor jou een ware beproeving. Je vermijdt dit het liefst, stuurt een e-mail of vraagt een ander je post mee te nemen. Je bent bang om je eigen vertrouwde omgeving te verlaten.
Pleinvrees komt ook voor in combinatie met straatvrees. In verschillende vormen en gradaties. Meest ernstig is het als er tevens sprake is van paniek. Enkele voorbeelden daarvan zijn:
* Angst om het in de broek te doen;
* Bang om met het openbaar vervoer of auto te reizen;
* Vermijding van lange wachtrijen mensen;
* Angst voor de angst (al bang zijn voor iets dat er niet is);
* Alles vanuit huis.
Gevaar schuilt in het gemak waarmee je tegenwoordig alles vanuit je huis kunt regelen. De boodschappendienst brengt je boodschappen thuis. Schoenen en kleding bestel je via internet. Past het niet dan wordt het pakje gewoon weer bij je opgehaald. Gemak dient de mens. Echter als je hiermee menselijk contact ontwijkt, leidt dit tot een gebrek aan sociale contacten.

*Gevolgen van straatvrees en/of pleinvrees*
Er zijn veel soorten angst. Straatvrees of pleinvrees is één van de angsten met de meest ingrijpende gevolgen. Hoe is het voor je als je het huis bijna niet uit durft? Je mist veel van het leven. Vooral de dingen die het leven aangenaam maken. Voor jou geen leuke uitstapjes naar dierentuin of pretpark. Verjaardagen en andere feestjes vermijdt je. De nieuwste film? Je kunt er niet over meepraten. Of dat nieuwe restaurantje? Dat ken je alleen van horen zeggen.
Je raakt zo in een sociaal isolement. Je vertoont geen natuurlijk gedrag. Mensen zijn sociale dieren. Om zich goed te voelen hebben ze anderen nodig. Naast eten en drinken zijn er andere basisbehoeften als:
* Erkenning (bewonderd worden);
* Sociale acceptatie (aardig gevonden worden);
* Zelfontplooiing;
* Het is onmogelijk deze behoeften te vervullen als je menselijk contact voorkomt.

*Vernauwde blik*
Sommige mensen met straatvrees zijn bang om een paniekaanval te krijgen. Je bent dan zo gericht op jezelf dat er sprake is van een vernauwde blik. Je gezichtsveld is zeer klein. Je ziet de vogels in de bomen niet meer. Je hebt niet in de gaten dat er een klein meisje naar je lacht. De aardige buurvrouw die je passeert, loop je straal voorbij. Alleen voor het broodnodige ga je het huis uit. Vaak zijn dat boodschappen halen of een bezoek aan de tandarts. Behoedzaam loop je over straat. Het liefst zo dicht mogelijk langs de huizen of winkels. Een plein oversteken, ervaar je als bedreigend. Daar is het zo open. Je verwacht gevaar van alle kanten.

*Zeer vermoeiend*
Op straat ben je voortdurend alert. Dat vreet ongelofelijk veel van je energie. Je houdt jezelf en je omgeving nauwlettend in de gaten. Pas wanneer je thuis de deur in het slot laat vallen, keert de rust weer terug. Je voelt je veilig.

*Herken je jezelf?*
Best confronterend als je jezelf herkent. Gelukkig ben je niet alleen. Er zijn veel mensen die een bepaalde periode in hun leven last hebben van straatvrees. Je kunt er van af komen. Dat begint met erkenning van je probleem. Wees eerlijk tegen jezelf. Kijk bij oplossingen en kies er één die bij je past.

*Tussen de oren*
Straatvrees en pleinvrees zijn psychische ziekten. De ziekte zit tussen je oren. Uiterlijk is er niets te zien. En als je zelf niets zegt, weet een ander niet wat er met je is. Het is makkelijker om een gebroken arm of been te hebben. Zon zichtbaar gebrek behoeft geen toelichting.
Schaamte maakt dat je het moeilijk vindt erover te praten. Toch is het aan te raden dit te doen. Door van je hart geen moordkuil te maken, ontstaat er ruimte. In elk geval geeft het opluchting bij jezelf. Met een beetje geluk zelfs begrip bij andere mensen. En begrijpen ze je niet. Jammer dan; het gaat nu om jou.

*Doe iets*
Angst is iets dat iedereen kan overkomen. Het gaat erom wat je ermee doet. Blijf er niet mee zitten maar doe iets. Er is niets makkelijker dan achterover geleund je natje en droogje laten verzorgen door anderen. Of je te laten wegglijden in de gevoelloze roes van een kalmeringstablet of sterke drank. Doe jezelf dat niet aan. Zo is het leven niet bedoeld.

*Oplossingen straatvrees en pleinvrees*

*Thuis blijven*
Jezelf opsluiten in je eigen huis is de meest voor de hand liggende mogelijkheid. Inmiddels weet je dat het geen oplossing is. Je kwijnt weg zonder menselijk contact.

*Praat over je straatvrees*
Alles opkroppen is voor niemand goed. Praat met mensen in je omgeving over je straatvrees. Ook kinderen begrijpen meer dan je denkt. Door je te uiten, raak je spanning kwijt.

*Medicijnen*
Een pil slikken en dan nergens meer last van hebben. Was het maar zo makkelijk. Laat je niets wijsmaken. Er bestaat geen medicijn dat je van straat- of pleinvrees afhelpt. Bij paniek schrijft een arts vaak een kalmerend middel voor. Dit kan je even rust geven. Gebruik het vooral niet te lang en lees uitvoerig de bijsluiter. Deze pillen zijn verslavend en moeilijk van af te komen.

*Cognitieve gedragstherapie*
Je kunt in therapie gaan. Blijf dan wel zelf de verantwoordelijkheid voor je eigen leven nemen. Luister naar je gevoel. Je bent niet gek. Je hebt een psychische ziekte. Wanneer je na vijf sessies bij de psycholoog geen verbetering merkt, zoek dan andere hulp.

*Mind Tuning*
Een ziekte tussen de oren zoals straatvrees is uitstekend te behandelen met Mind Tuning. Deze methode heeft al veel mensen geholpen de grip op hun leven terug te krijgen.
Mind Tuning werkt snel en doeltreffend. Het gaat uit van het snelle leervermogen van de hersenen. In bijna alle gevallen zijn straat- en pleinvrees snel verholpen. Ook Angstspreekuur.nl werkt op basis van de Mind Tuning-metodiek. Volgens Mind Tuning is straatvrees een gevolg van een foutje in het brein. Dit is in korte tijd ontstaan en kan ook razendsnel weer worden opgelost. Je krijgt inzicht in wat er met je aan de hand is.
Steeds meer mensen ontdekken Mind Tuning. Grondlegger hiervan is Pieter Frijters. Hij ging zelf meer dan twintig jaar gebukt onder diverse angsten. Inmiddels is hij een zelfverzekerde man en zijn angsten behoren tot een ver verleden. Het is zijn missie geworden om andere mensen van hun angst af te helpen.


_Bron: medirecord.eu_

----------

